# Bathtime for TINY!



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

This isn't her first bath, but it might be her cutest. I can't stop hugging her.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Well hello...its so nice to see Tiny again...what has she been up too?Iam sure she is so happy to be with you  :wave:


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

You ask what Tiny's been up to? She's been busy napping, eating delicious foods, frolicking on cushy comforters and having her tummy rubbed! Tiny is living the life -- and she deserves it. 

It's Tiny's world, we're just living in it!

(Just figured out how to post pictures so we'll try to post more often!)


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

People on this forum gonna love seeing more pictures of Tiny  :wave:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's very cute!! I love her eyes :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I swear it was only yesterday that I got to thinking about Tiny and how we hadn't seen her in awhile. Soooo glad to see these pics. Tiny is obviously thriving in your care and she looks happier and healthier than we've ever seen her. Looks like she's packed on a few ounces, which she really needed.  

As always, she is a perfect little angel. :angel5:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Yay!!!! Tiny pictures!!!! It is so nice to see her looking so healthy and happy.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Tiny looks so contented ! Such a little sweetheart.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh Yeah Tiny. I have missed seeing her pics Sounds like she is living the life she deserves


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

We're so glad to see more photos of Tiny!  She certainly looks very happy and chipper. She knows she has a wonderful Mom.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

YAY! it's Tiny!!! She looks so gorgeous and happy and healthy! She has come such a long way  Looking forward to seeing more pics of the little angel!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

IT'S MY LIL TINY GIRL!!!!!!!!! :hello10: :wave: I miss her SOO much!! OMG she looks SOOO good, Tina!!!!!!  Gosh, I miss that lil angel! :angel10: I'm so happy to see pictures of her! She looks awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i love that little girl !!! i hope we get lots of pics

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my oh my oh my its tiny yay woooo hoooooo have been waiting to see how she is she looks so happy and healthy looks like you are doing a great job with her keep the pics coming she is one precious little girl


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I cant tell you how happy I am too see her and she really does look so happy and healthy and as cute as ever :wave:


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

lol like the pixs..she looks so happy  wot a lil cuteie..liking name tiny :thumbleft: 
star x


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love Tiny's photos! She is adorable! Does she like getting baths?


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

shes so cute how old was she when she got her first bath


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*sigh* oh tiny i love that girl!!!! (looks like it's time for a manicure too!)


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Tiny says "thanks" for all the nice notes! She really seems to love her baths. (It's another rub & pet opportunity for her!) 

Someone asked when she had her first bath -- I don't know. We adopted Tiny in May 2005 from Nate (Hi Nate!) who had rescued her and nursed her back from the brink (she was terribly malnourished, lost a lot of hair and had to have all but three teeth removed). Nate thinks she's about 10 years old, but she has the energy of a puppy, so who knows, she could be younger.

Yes! She needs a manicure! Ha ha! We've been circling in on that. Truth is, she hates to have her paws touched and we're scaredy cats

T


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I have missed that face. She looks wonderful. I am so glad she found a home with you. She looks so happy. Thanks for sharing those pics. I hope to see more of her soon.

Leslie


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OHH tiny!!! I love her tounge!!! Great to see she is doing so well!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Haha. She is awsone.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm so glad you posted some pictures of sweet Tiny!! She looks so good and very happy!!! She deserves all the spoiling she can handle!!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg she is so cute! she's adorable and them big eyes and that cute tongue! priceless! awww ive never seen tiny before and she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh thank you so much. I've been missing that beautiful little face. She looks marvelous and you're obviously a wonderful Mommy for her.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Sweet Tiny!! She looks  cute as ever. Her little tongue makes her look a bit like Mr. Winkles, lol.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Tiny is sooo adorable! I miss seeing her lil face! :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Theres that sweet girl!! Thanks for posting


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Tiny is funny. I like pictures with the tonges hanging out.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks so much for posting those wonderful pics of Tiny. She looks so healthy and happy now. She is obviously thriving on all the love and attention.

I've thought about Tiny several times in the last month or so, and wondered how she was doing. As you know, she wrapped all of us around her little paw from the first pic Nate and Kristin posted. 

Thanks for sharing. Now that you know how to post pics, we look forward to seeing more.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm new here so i didn't know Tiny previously...so please tell me about her tongue?? Is she letting it hang out on purpose? Or can she not pull it in her mouth? Either way, she's cute as a button!


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Little Tiny can't actually get her whole tongue in her mouth! It might be because her mouth is too small for her tongue, or maybe because she's had all but three teeth removed! Poor little girl had a rough life before she was rescued by Nate (yah Nate) and found a home with us -- we are total slaves to her!! 

Tina

This forum is great. I know you'll enjoy it! (Jolie is a-dor-able, by the way!)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I loved seeing pics of Tiny! She looks like she is doing so good! :wink:


----------

